# Dramatic Contest...



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Okay folks...

I finally figured out a topic for my first contest. Not an easy one, but it'll be fun!

Okay, as some of you know I'm a theatre guy...I've been performing/directing and producing it since I was in high school. I went to college to hone my craft, and I now run a theatre company in Columbus, OH. It's a big part of my life and I love it.

*The first BOTL/SOTL to name the first production I was in and the part that I performed in 11th grade will get a care package from me.*
Please limit your guesses to two per 6 hours!

I will drop hints here and there to help you out, but for now...GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## riverdawg (Dec 4, 2006)

Oklahoma! Curly McLain


----------



## deslni01 (Feb 12, 2007)

Romeo and Juliet - Mercutio.

:ss


----------



## dstaccone (Oct 19, 2006)

South Pacific-Emile
West Side Story- Tony

Thanks for the contest!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Our Town

err... err...

Simon Stimson?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Annie ......... and Annie !!

(why don't I think I'll win this one?)


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

The Sound of Music
Captain von Trapp 

Good contest!


----------



## Robb01 (Jun 2, 2006)

Romeo y Juliet, Romeo


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Fiddler on the Roof
Lazar Wolf


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Pirates of Penz... however you spell it

Tartuff ... however you spell it.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Rocky Horror Picture Show - Dr. Frank-N-Furter

You're A Good Man Charlie Brown - Charlie Brown

no hints for 6 hours now...

Oh, and thanks for the contest


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

MASH

Thanks for the contest!


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

Anything Goes

Billy Crocker


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

oh...I get another guess...forgot.

"Aladdin"


----------



## Johnnylaw (Jan 8, 2007)

Little Shop of Horrors- Seymore


----------



## Cheo Malanga (Apr 4, 2006)

A midsummer night's dream - Nick Bottom.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

Romeo Y Juliet- Juliet (are they still casting guys for girls roles in Shakes plays?!?)

Bring in the Noise Bring in the Funk- the funk


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

:tpd: Hey, that was my answer.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

monsoon said:


> Annie ......... and Annie !!
> 
> (why don't I think I'll win this one?)


Exactly what I first thought of..:r :r

Wizard of Oz...The Tin Man


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Man of Lamancha - - - Don Quiotxe (spelling???)


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

The Secret Garden - Colin


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Godspell - Stephen/Jesus

A Midsummer Night's Dream - Theseus


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Richard III - King Edward IV
Arsenic and Old Lace - Mortimer Brewster


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

guys and dolls


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Macbeth - Banquo?


----------



## Jack1000 (Jun 1, 2006)

Death of a Salesman


Biff Lowman


----------



## TastyCaramel (Jan 7, 2007)

Beauty and the Beast - Lumiere

Li'l Abner - Abner


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

West Side Story - Riff?


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

The Music Man

Professor Harold Hill -- "Hill's the name, Professor Harold Hill..."


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Cats- a Cat


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

pistol said:


> Cats- a Cat


:r :r


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Grease - Kenickie
Fame - Bruno Martelli

Thanks for the contest! :ss


----------



## eWRXshun (Feb 1, 2007)

le miserables - jean valjean.


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

West Side Story -- Officer Krupke


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Nothing so far....some guesses in the right direction though.

I'll post a hint in a few hours.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

yeehaw...six hours...here's my 1st guess for now:

Phantom of the Opera

I'd like to guess the very first play I was in, but I'm not quite sure yet!


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

Romeo & Juliet / Mercutio

Joseph & the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat / Joseph


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

Hamlet / Polonius


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

“Drop Dead!” 

Dick Shalit


----------



## theycallmedan'lboone (Feb 22, 2007)

:cb Julius Ceasar, Cicero
Carousel, and Jigger Craigin
just my .02 euro cents, ( actually worth about a nickel )


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

The Vagina Monologues


----------



## sporting (Feb 12, 2007)

Hamlet - Hamlet

Hamlet - Claudius


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

Guys And Dolls - Skye Masterson

Macbeth - Macduff


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Julius Caeser - Mark Anthony

Faust - the Devil


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

well I have 2 guesses But this is the first because im a Sinatra fan
Guys And Dolls - Nathan Detroit
Hamlet - Horatio


----------



## Johnnylaw (Jan 8, 2007)

Dame Edna?


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Okay, here is the first hint.....

Is is NOT a musical. 

Some folks are on the right track, but the show in question has not been mentioned yet. Reminder, I'm looking for the show and the part!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Yikes! This could take a while!  

"The Wizard of Oz"
Your part: Oz


“Appointment with Death”
Your part: Raymond Boynton


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Twelfth Night - Curio
Othello - Iago

:ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Julius Ceasar - Ceasar


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Death of a salesman, um, the salesman?


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Taming of the Shrew - Petruccio

Taming of the Shrew - Lucentio


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

Henry V -- Hank

Much Ado About Nothing -- Leonatos


----------



## sporting (Feb 12, 2007)

A Midsummer Night's Dream - Puck

Much Ado About Nothing - Dogberry


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Brokeback Mountain,,and you were the guy on top...(forgot his name)


Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

The importance of being earnest - Lane

The Taming of the Shrew - Lucentio


----------



## erictheobscure (Feb 15, 2007)

Hmm.

Twelfth Night - Sebastian
The Crucible - Reverend Hale


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

Othello / Iago ?


----------



## sporting (Feb 12, 2007)

Comedy of Errors - Balthazar
King Lear - King Lear


----------



## maphic (Jan 30, 2007)

Alaska - Cyril Twigbucket


----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

c2000 said:


> Brokeback Mountain,,and you were the guy on top...(forgot his name)
> 
> Jerry in Minnesota.


:r :r :r


----------



## maphic (Jan 30, 2007)

The Last Gladiator - Senator Altilis


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

The Death of a Salesman-Willy
Cyrano-Cyrano-I have faith in your ability


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

New hint......tis a Bard Play.

And one guess per hour now!!!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Tempest-Prospero


----------



## TastyCaramel (Jan 7, 2007)

Bigwaved stole my play guess, but not my role...

Tempest - Ferdinand


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

this is an edit as my guess was allready selected... 
Merchant Of Venice - Antonio


----------



## eWRXshun (Feb 1, 2007)

beowulf - beowulf


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Merchant of Venice - *******


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

Merchant of Venice - Bassanio


----------



## TastyCaramel (Jan 7, 2007)

BigGreg said:


> Macbeth - Banquo .... this is hard yet another shot in the dark.


That was my first guess after the last hint (Shakespeare I believe), but someone already used it and Salty said the play hadn't been guessed yet


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

TasteyCaramel said:


> That was my first guess after the last hint (Shakespeare I believe), but someone already used it and Salty said the play hadn't been guessed yet


oops my mistake, guess its been a long day just got finished putting together a new computer desk and matching book case...


----------



## TastyCaramel (Jan 7, 2007)

BigGreg said:


> oops my mistake, guess its been a long day just got finished putting together a new computer desk and matching book case...


Sorry, wasn't calling you out on a mistake, just noticed we had the same guess in mind :ss . Would it be beyond the rules to edit your last post...?


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Don't bother editing....just post again. No biggie.


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

TasteyCaramel said:


> Sorry, wasn't calling you out on a mistake, just noticed we had the same guess in mind :ss . Would it be beyond the rules to edit your last post...?


im not sure but I did anyways, if its against the rules then its not the end of the world, but I must say this is a pretty long lasting contest and fun too. Its bringing back memories of drama class in highschool and plays that I took part in good times.


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

Merchant Of Venice - Antonio
I edited the earlier post but since Salty said to just post again here it is. Thanks for the great contest.


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

BigGreg said:


> im not sure but I did anyways, if its against the rules then its not the end of the world, but I must say this is a pretty long lasting contest and fun too. Its bringing back memories of drama class in highschool and plays that I took part in good times.


Glad you're enjoying it. Me too!


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

SaltyMcGee said:


> Glad you're enjoying it. Me too!


yeah its fun, guess I was off on the choice anyways. Good luck guys I think im gonna get some shut eye thanks again SaltyMcGee.


----------



## erictheobscure (Feb 15, 2007)

Twelfth Night - Malvolio


----------



## eWRXshun (Feb 1, 2007)

the tempest - prospero


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

Ok, how bout Comedy of Errors - Antipholus or Dromio.

(BTW, it would have been more poetic justice had it been Romeo y Julieta). 

Great contest!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

as you like it - jaques


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

12th Night-Feste


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Macbeth
Macbeth


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Much ado about nothing - antonio


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Hamlet
Hamlet


----------



## daviddunn (Sep 26, 2006)

A Midsummer Night's Dream

Peter Quince


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Henry IV-Henry


----------



## daviddunn (Sep 26, 2006)

Romeo & Juliet

Romeo


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

Twelth Night - Sebastian


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

just woke up and still no winner so my guesses resume.
Pericles - Pericles


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

hamlet - rosencrantz


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Measure for Measure - Angelo


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Midsummer - Puck


----------



## sporting (Feb 12, 2007)

Measure for Measure - The Duke


----------



## Robb01 (Jun 2, 2006)

Macbeth-A Witch, Banquo or Duncan

edit: i hadnt used my previous guesses


----------



## mgebbia (Sep 5, 2006)

A Midsummer Night's Dream - Demetrius


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Macbeth - Malcolm

Macbeth - Fleance


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

thought of another one
Much Ado About Nothing - Claudio


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

all's well that ends well - bertram


----------



## sporting (Feb 12, 2007)

Measure for Measure - Claudio


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

A Midsummer Night's Dream-Puck


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Streetcar named desire :ss


----------



## mgebbia (Sep 5, 2006)

As you like it - Duke Frederick


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Great guesses guys! New hint in a couple of hours...


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

now I am confused I thought a Bard often sang songs recalling the tribal warriors' deeds of bravery as well as the genealogies and family histories of the ruling strata among Celtic societies, but is it not a musical.

I will await more clues

TT::cb


----------



## erictheobscure (Feb 15, 2007)

Twelfth Night - Sir Toby


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Merry Wifes of Windsor; Sir Hugh Evans

If you please


----------



## sporting (Feb 12, 2007)

Richard II - Richard II


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Two gentleman of Verona - Proteus


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

As You Like It-Orlando


----------



## TastyCaramel (Jan 7, 2007)

Othello - Iago


----------



## sporting (Feb 12, 2007)

Othello - Othello


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Okay....da clue....

Look towards the latter of the bards plays....

The show has been mentioned (with a consolation prize going to that Gorilla!)


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Tempest-Sebastian


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

The Tempest - Antonio


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

Pericles - Antiochus


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

Tempest - Alonso


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Pericles- Thaliard


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Midnight summer's dream - Pan


----------



## Robb01 (Jun 2, 2006)

Tempest-Prospero,Antonio


----------



## TastyCaramel (Jan 7, 2007)

Measure for Measure - Claudio

Good contest, by the way... Lot's of guesses!


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

measure for measure Pompey


----------



## sporting (Feb 12, 2007)

All's Well That Ends Well - Lafeu


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

How about Pericles- Helicanus


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

Twelth Night - Orsino


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Pericles - Gower


----------



## mgebbia (Sep 5, 2006)

Othello - Michael Cassio


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Hamlet
Claudius


----------



## erictheobscure (Feb 15, 2007)

Twelfth Night - Andrew Aguecheek


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Macbeth
Macduff


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

pericles - simonides hope I was the one to pick the right play! This is fun haha some one said a street car name desire gave me a good laugh. :ss


----------



## TastyCaramel (Jan 7, 2007)

All's Well that Ends Well - King :bx


----------



## Robb01 (Jun 2, 2006)

pericles-Lysimachus


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

The Tempest:Caliban? 
The Tempest: Ariel?


----------



## sporting (Feb 12, 2007)

King Lear - Edmund


----------



## mgebbia (Sep 5, 2006)

King Henry VIII - King Henry VIII


----------



## Apex (Feb 7, 2007)

The Tempest: Gonzalo


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Pericles - Cleon


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Pericles - ESCANES


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

pericles - cerimon wow seems like everyone jumped on the pericles band wagon! be funny if it was a different play and no one else has guessed even close


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

BigGreg said:


> pericles - cerimon wow seems like everyone jumped on the pericles band wagon! be funny if it was a different play and no one else has guessed even close


:r That would be funny.


----------



## erictheobscure (Feb 15, 2007)

As You Like It - Sir Oliver

(I'm not jumping on the Pericles bandwagon, if only because I'd be surprised--albeit delighted--if any high school performed that play!)


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> :r That would be funny.


:r yea but want to know what would be even funnier? If salty played a female role and no one even guessed in the correct gender yet! LOL this is a good contest Salty Thanks again.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

BigGreg said:


> :r yea but want to know what would be even funnier? If salty played a female role and no one even guessed in the correct gender yet! LOL this is a good contest Salty Thanks again.


:hn Yeah thanks Salty. What a way to spend a lazy sunday!


----------



## mgebbia (Sep 5, 2006)

Othello - Montano


----------



## TastyCaramel (Jan 7, 2007)

Antony and Cleopatra - Enobarbus


----------



## Apex (Feb 7, 2007)

Tempest - Trinculo


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

Antony and Cleopatra - Antony (sorry if this has been guessed already; I'm lazy).


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

Henry VIII - Cardinal Wolsey


----------



## sporting (Feb 12, 2007)

All's Well That Ends Well - Parolles



I hope this role has a given name.....


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

Two Gentleman Of Verona - Valentine


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

BigGreg said:


> :r yea but want to know what would be even funnier? If salty played a female role and no one even guessed in the correct gender yet! LOL this is a good contest Salty Thanks again.


I'll Bite-----> Pericles - Thaisa


----------



## mgebbia (Sep 5, 2006)

Pericles - Escanes


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

The tempest Stephano the drunken butler


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

DING DING DING!!!!!!

WE HAVE A WINNER!!!!!

The winner is

BOBB

Show: The Tempest
Role: Caliban

Secondary Prize goes to Bigwaved for being the first to mention the show correctly.

Thanks for playing everyone!!!


----------



## maphic (Jan 30, 2007)

congrats bobb


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Congrats BoBB! :ss and BigWaveD :ss


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Woo Hoo!


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

Congrats. And thanks for the contest Salty. Lotsa fun and makes me want to re-read the immortal Bard.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Congrats BoBB! Good contest. Jared.


----------



## dstaccone (Oct 19, 2006)

Congrats to the winners, and thanks for the awesome contest.:ss


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

congrats to the winners, thanks for the fun contest Salty


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks to everyone that participated in my first contest....

It won't be my last!


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Woo Hoo!


:tpd:


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

*Bobb: 01038555749976764712*
*Bigwaved: 01038555749934742318*

Njoy boys!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Thanks, SM.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Thank you!!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

SaltyMcGee said:


> *Bobb: 01038555749976764712*
> *Bigwaved: 01038555749934742318*
> 
> Njoy boys!


The Best Supporting Actor award arrived today! Thanks, SM.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/<a href=


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I was informed that my package just arrived as well. I'll post pictures when I get home from work :ss


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Cast of 6 makes a huge hit opening night!!!










These look like some great smokes. The only one I've had is the LVH. The closest I've had to any of the others a Don Pepin: Blue.

Thank you very much for the great looking sticks, and the fun contest!!


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Glad they showed up safe and sound. Njoy the smokes fellas!!!


----------

